# Dixie's Twin bucks



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

This is pictures of Dixie's two bucks I have been talking about in another post. They were born on Monday. The first buck is thriving and doing very well. He is full of spunk. The second little guy passed away on Tuesday. He had to be euthanized due to a birth defect. He will be sadly missed but always remembered although he was only with us for such a short time.

















Tina


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tina, they are beautiful. Again. I am so sorry for the one that you loss. He was adorable. I believe the Lord needed him. What was the birth defect?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they are really cute. Im sorry that you lost one, its sad but sometimes these things happen.
We havea dixie too.
beth


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Both boys are precious, but I feel sorry for the one you had to get euthanized. He's in a better place now.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard it was to watch him suffer. (((HUGS)))


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, sorry you lost the second baby, he looked more like their sire than the first baby....still no name? He looks like he is wearing boots...and agouti, the pic looks like he is a grey color...really sweet baby.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations he is a little doll.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations and condolences on the one that didn't make it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats and I"m sorry to hear about your other guy, *HUGS* :hug:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

he's a cutie. I'm sorry you lost the other one though.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

again so sorry about the one you lost. but the other one sure looks healthy & happy. he is a cutie.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on such a handsome little lad. 

Sorry about your second little buckling. He was loved and he knows it. There was nothing you could do to help him so don't beat yourself up. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

On a lighter note...seeing as how his momma has a fondness for "over dosing on molasses"......and you haven't given us his name (I understand you have other things on your mind) heres a suggesstion... or 2 ....Blackstrap, Sugar Baby, ooops...he is a boy...can't be to sweet a name! 
Had he been a girl I'd suggest "Hope" for the kids yet to come.



Any news about the necropsy?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

They're adoreable.  Sorry that you lost one of them.


----------

